# Ku and Squabus



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

I rescued Ku from the subway station a couple months ago, he has fully recovered from getting his wing run over by the streetcar, and can not nor will never be able to fly again, but he is happy, pearches on the headbord of my bed, this is where he sleeps, has developed a full adult coo-tra dat coo, and is very clean and lovely checker rock dove.(still no pics)
A couple weeks ago, i stumbled upon a squab, stranded, unable to fly and seemingly had his tail torn out by a cat...i took him to tend to him,gave him the general examination, and all seemed fine. He was very hard to tame, weeks went by and he never stopped the squeeking, beaking and wing slapping. not untill he began to develop an adult Coo. he is barely grunting it out, but appears to have more confidince now, and has gotten over any trauma that he had. 
Is shaking, pecking and wingslapping common in traumatized squabs? 
It lasted fr 2 weeks. he has finally adjusted.
(Both birds eat only the best fine seed and grain mix, good quality grit in a seperate dish and always have fresh water and peanuts and sesame for treats.)oh, and KU has taken it upon himself to train squabus to do the courtship dance....how adoreable.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's wonderful that you rescued them both and enjoy them so much. We would love to see pictures of them too!  (When you can get some, that is!)


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bless you for taking in these two . It sure feels good to give a pigeon a warm loving home. I was tired after a busy shift at the hospital today and as soon as I got home, I went to bed for a warm-up (getting very chilly here) and quick nap...well the sleep part didn't happen as Jax kept nuzzling her beak into my face. She ended up on the other pillow cuddled right into my neck warm as toast and a very happy contented pigeon. I felt so good knowing that she will be safe and warm again this winter with every home comfort you can think of.

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They sound like two adorable pijies.
How lucky they are to be in your care.

Reti


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

cooingsosweetly said:


> Is shaking, pecking and wingslapping common in traumatized squabs?


I think so, and not just the traumatized ones... When Robbie was little (and even now hehe) he attacked like crazy if my hands went near his bed or any of "his" hangouts. And he shakes a lot, too, pretty much whenever he's all excited that someone's talking to him or petting him.

How lucky that you found Squabus before another cat did! You're a pijie guardian angel, or maybe superhero... always appearing right when you're needed. You must have quite the happy little family, can't wait to see pics one day!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I love the name Squabus, it sounds like he's a Roman Centurion, Squabus Maximus


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*squabus pectus*

his full name is squabus pectus, because he pecks at everything in sight!!
I wish i had a camera to take pictures. maybe i will get a disposable one and get them developed onto a disc so i can post them. Both checkers, rock doves, and squabus has a slender little head, almost hen like, and Ku has a bigger head, but is small for a cock, squabus is much younger and just as big. he just developed a full Coo!!! from squeeker, to "treeee" to "gruntreecoo.." to coo, so cute!

i love my birds.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*update on ku and squabus*

my pigeons are doing great! Ku will never fly, but likes to be lifted up to the top of the japanese room divider to chill with Squabus, who is flying great since he grew in all the necisary flights and tail feathers. his beak is long and skinny, has a slender face and his irridescent crop feathers are beginning to come in. Ku is in full terretorial cooing mode, it is a lovely sound, and squabus has almost lost the squabby sounding pre-coo, i will miss it but his adult coo is proving to be just as soothing and cute.
they are trying to get along, but still get terratorial about the food. i just purchased them new food dishes and eating area tray. cant wait to get the pictures taken. i have to borrow a camera though.

they are ultimate friends, quiet yet friendly, gentle yet playful. 
Coo has taken to the little plush dinosaur and frog i got him . he needed a mate...hope this is good for now. he bills with them, beaky shakey!!! and bowing and turning....awwww...

queen pigeon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like the birds are adjusting/maturing nicely. I have a male who is also adjusting to a life without flight, he still lives in his original coop with birds that can fly so it is hard for him. He has his own cubby that I have to pick him up and put him in at the end of the day, but he has access to food and water all day.

Looking  forward to the pictures.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

haha, its so cute to watch them mature. I was so dissapointed when I went to Europe for two weeks and left Winnie with my parents because I missed out on little pidge developement. lol. I left a squeeker and came back to a bird who cooed. its so cute, its like babies first steps or first words..we're lucky we get to watch it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

cooingsosweetly said:


> *his full name is squabus pectus, because he pecks at everything in sight!!*I wish i had a camera to take pictures. maybe i will get a disposable one and get them developed onto a disc so i can post them. Both checkers, rock doves, and squabus has a slender little head, almost hen like, and Ku has a bigger head, but is small for a cock, squabus is much younger and just as big. he just developed a full Coo!!! from squeeker, to "treeee" to "gruntreecoo.." to coo, so cute!
> 
> i love my birds.


Sounds like Squabus _Maximus_ Pectus would sure fit too! How funny!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*sweet cooers!!!!*

thank yu fr replying! I love this network, and i am haappy that there are many other people out there that enjoy and love pigeons as much as I do.
Coo-dose to all!!!(Kudos)

I cant wait to get the pictures up!!!


----------

